

Linux compressors comparison: lzo vs. lz4 vs. gzip vs. bzip2 vs. lzma - shodanshok
http://www.ilsistemista.net/index.php/linux-a-unix/44-linux-compressors-comparison-on-centos-6-5-x86-64-lzo-vs-lz4-vs-gzip-vs-bzip2-vs-lzma.html

======
gus_massa
I first thought "Where is the benchmark?" It's not clear enough that the
article has many pages. (By the way, the benchmarks start in page #4.)

------
shodanshok
Linux compressors comparison and benchmarks

